# This doesn't look right...



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay so I climbed under my goat yesterday and I saw something that alarmed me. On my right exhaust pipe right at my rear end its all dented up. Sorry for the glare in the pictures but I was using my cell phone and trying to get light in there. Is this normal? is my driveline hitting it? Anyone seen this?


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good ole factory exhaust clearence methods...

That is normal to ensure the exhaust does not hit anything. They come like that from the factory. My 04 stock exhaust had this as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It would be alarming if your driveline hit it. With an IRS the driveline is fixed and doesn't move like a solid axle car.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

smitty2919 said:


> Good ole factory exhaust clearence methods...
> 
> That is normal to ensure the exhaust does not hit anything. They come like that from the factory. My 04 stock exhaust had this as well.


Not sure if serious?

The Magnaflow catback on my 04 had some clearance issues with the rear of the drive shaft and pass. side of the pumpkin but not that bad. 

Your pinion seal on the diff is leaking a lot worse than mine ever was too, I'd get that taken care if it's as bad as it looks in the photos.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you do something about the pinion leak make sure it's not just the fluid running up the threads. Some have just replaced the seal and that wasn't the problem. If it is the threads you need to take the nut off (counting turns), degrease the entire area and nut and then silicone the threads and re-install the nut. 

The stock system just like smitty2919 said has "engineered depressions" on them. Some have had great consternation about them but they really aren't doing much harm on a stockish car and if you get to needing more flow stepping up to a 2½" set of pipes would be needed anyways.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

i had my exhaust worked on late this summer and found the same thing. nothing to worry abt, it came from the factory that way.


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought it was 2.5 inches from the factory? :dunno:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

EagleGoat said:


> I thought it was 2.5 inches from the factory? :dunno:


Sorry, I was assuming a 2004 which is the smaller pipe. It looks like he may have the LS2 which is 2.5. It still isn't holding him back.


----------

